# Coprocessor driver missing in windows 7?



## joeyck (Jul 16, 2010)

I just reformatted my gaming PC and I can not find any where the Coprocessor driver i'm completely stumped on what to do. can any one help me? Specs are on my system specs to the left.


----------



## erocker (Jul 16, 2010)

No idea. Where does it say you are missing it?


----------



## joeyck (Jul 16, 2010)

Screen shot uploaded


----------



## erocker (Jul 16, 2010)

joeyck said:


> Screen shot uploaded



Lol, that's nice, care to post the image tag?


----------



## joeyck (Jul 16, 2010)

sorry i had to take it down it was way to small here is the image shack link :

http://img3.imageshack.us/f/34049587.png/

Its right under other drives 

then says coprocessor :S


----------



## erocker (Jul 16, 2010)

Do you have the latest bios flashed to your motherboard? If the mobo doesn't recognize the CPU, Windows won't either.


----------



## joeyck (Jul 16, 2010)

when i go to the device manager my 940BE is there... i looked else were and it said that the coprocessor is related to the chipset.. so i'ma DL the 64Bit win7... brb i'ma tell u guys how it goes.


----------



## erocker (Jul 16, 2010)

joeyck said:


> when i go to the device manager my 940BE is there... i looked else were and it said that the coprocessor is related to the chipset.. so i'ma DL the 64Bit win7... brb i'ma tell u guys how it goes.



That's not going to do anything. You need to download and install your chipset drivers.


----------



## joeyck (Jul 16, 2010)

so DL'ing this wont do shit? :S http://eu.msi.com/index.php?func=downloaddetail&type=driver&maincat_no=1&prod_no=1443


----------



## erocker (Jul 16, 2010)

joeyck said:


> so DL'ing this wont do shit? :S http://eu.msi.com/index.php?func=downloaddetail&type=driver&maincat_no=1&prod_no=1443



That is what you need. You said you were going to download Win7 64 bit


----------



## joeyck (Jul 16, 2010)

oh no XD i meant i'ma DL the windows 7 drivers i already have win7 ultimate lol


Edit : fixed thanks erocker


----------

